# Xfree86... e poi?

## ScolaBirra

Come probabilmente saprete, Xfree86 ha cambiato licenza e la versione 4.4 non apparira' mai nel portage. La prossima release di fedora (FC2) sara' xfree86 free, ed includera' xorg-x11. So che per la gentoo c'e' gia' chi ha fatto gli ebuilds per XServer, ma per ora nel portage tree c'e' solo Y-windows, che sebbene sia un progetto promettente, e' ancora un po' troppo giovane. Secondo voi, cosa stanno aspettando a mettere nel portage tree xserver o xorg-x11? voi quale scegliereste?

Ciao

Scola

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qui e qui trovi delle info al riguardo.

----------

## Sparker

Proprio oggi hanno messo in portage gli ebuild di x.org

Aspetto che qualcuno lo provi, ora non posso proprio incasinare la macchina    :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Aspetto che qualcuno lo provi, ora non posso proprio incasinare la macchina   

 

Io lo sto installando adesso. Comunque mi pare che FonderiaDigitale l'abbia provato ma non ne sono certo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   Aspetto che qualcuno lo provi, ora non posso proprio incasinare la macchina    
> 
> Io lo sto installando adesso. Comunque mi pare che FonderiaDigitale l'abbia provato ma non ne sono certo.

 

Ok finito l'installazione basta fare una copia del vecchio XF86Config e rinominarlo in xorg.conf in /etc/X11. Sembra andare bene (e' poi lo stesso codice piu' o meno di xfree) a parte qualche piccolo problema di font ma penso risolvibile.

----------

## shanghai

E' bello trovare qualcuno disposto a usare softwares instabili prima di te...

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pascalbrax

hai dovuto fare eventuali modifiche agli script di init o a qualche file di configurazione? x-org e' lento come xfree? dicci dicci che voglio le ombre alle finestre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> hai dovuto fare eventuali modifiche agli script di init o a qualche file di configurazione?

 

No a parte rinominare il file di conf.

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> x-org e' lento come xfree? dicci dicci che voglio le ombre alle finestre 

 

Siceramante non l'ho provato molto per dirti questa cosa pero', come gia' detto, visto che il codice e' pressoche' lo stesso non dovrebbe cambiare molto da xfree (almeno per questa versione).

----------

## silian87

Credo che sia solo l'inizio del fork, per cui nessuna novita', se non piccola, da questa release.   :Sad: 

----------

## pascalbrax

questo vuol dire che non dovrei nemmeno avere problemi con i broken modules della nvidia, vero?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Penso proprio di no, almeno per ora.   :Wink: 

----------

## shanghai

Beh, se non hai problemi con la nvidia ora non ne avrai mai: sembra che supporteranno freedesktop nelle prossime release...

Le distro - più o meno tutte le principali- hanno già cominciato il fugone da Xfree4.4 ...

----------

## primero.gentoo

Ma e' normale che tra le dipendenze di Xorg mi trovo Xfree-4.3.0-r5 ???

date un po un'cchiata qui 

```

Pancho distfiles # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0  -3dfx -cjk -debug -doc -hardened -ipv6 +nls +pam -pie -sdk -static  7,622 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5  -3dfx +3dnow -bindist -cjk -debug -doc -ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype +xml2  16,984 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.3.2-r1   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-184  +truetype  0 kB 

```

in piu' le dimensioni dei pacchetti sono sballate e xorg mi viene dato da questo output come Dipendenza di tutto il resto .... strano  strano strano ...

Tra l'altro qui su un'altro pc se faccio un "emerge -pv xorg" mi da solo il pacchetto xorg da scaricare senza tutte ste strane deps ... 

Puo' dipendere dal portage non aggiornato alla version 2.50-r3 ??? 

Grazie

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> Ma e' normale che tra le dipendenze di Xorg mi trovo Xfree-4.3.0-r5 ???

 

No non e' giusto. Dai il comando

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv xorg-x11 --tree 
```

e vedi chi ha bisogno di xfree

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Poi provare anche a seguire questa guida.

----------

## primero.gentoo

[quote="fedeliallalinea"] *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> Dai il comando
> 
> ```
> # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv xorg-x11 --tree 
> ```
> ...

 

Mi sembra che l'unica differenza sia l'inversione dell'ordine dei pacchetti... che fa --tree ?  :Smile: 

```

Pancho distfiles # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv --tree xorg-x11       

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-184  +truetype  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.3.2-r1   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5  -3dfx +3dnow -bindist -cjk -debug -doc -ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype +xml2  16,984 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-arch/cabextract-0.6   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0  -3dfx -cjk -debug -doc -hardened -ipv6 +nls +pam -pie -sdk -static  7,622 kB 

Total size of downloads: 24,607 kB

Pancho distfiles # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv xorg-x11 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0  -3dfx -cjk -debug -doc -hardened -ipv6 +nls +pam -pie -sdk -static  7,622 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5  -3dfx +3dnow -bindist -cjk -debug -doc -ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype +xml2  16,984 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.3.2-r1   0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-184  +truetype  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 24,607 kB

Pancho distfiles # 

```

Puo' dipendere dalla versione di portage che non ho aggiornato alla 2.0.50-r3 per via del bug .. ? uso la 2.0.50-r1

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Forse devi solo togliere dal file /var/cache/edb/world la voce xfree.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Forse devi solo togliere dal file /var/cache/edb/world la voce xfree.

 

Sto facendo una nuova installazione, ho appena riavviato a non ho ancora emerse xfree quindi ne l file world non lo ho  :Sad:  ... provo ad aggiornare il portage e vediamo che succed..

Cia

----------

## primero.gentoo

Non cambia nulla ... continua a darmi questa serie di dipendenze che non riesco a capire.

Potrei anche istallarle, non sarebbe un problema ma mi vuole installare anche Xfree come dipendenza  e questo proprio non va bene ... Nessuno ha qualche idea?

Plz Help !!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Taglia la testa al toro

```
# emerge --inject x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5 
```

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Taglia la testa al toro
> 
> ```
> # emerge --inject x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5 
> ```
> ...

 

Gia provato ma xfree mi da il Blocco nell'emerge di xorg. Provo con un simpatico 

```

emerge --nodeps xorg-x11

```

e vediamo come va  :Smile: 

A mali estremi estremi rimedi ... pinguini ovviamente!!

----------

## paperp

stÃ² appunto installando di nuovo da punto stage 1,pensate che una volta giunto all'installaione del server grafico mi convenga usare subito la 6.7.0 di X.ortg o meglio tenere ancora il vecchio XFree visto che io ho bisogno che tutti i fonts siano corretti.

Considerate che io ho Nvidio geforce gts2 e posseggo ancora il vecchio XFconfig-4 della precedente installazione configurato a modino.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Considerate che io ho Nvidio geforce gts2 e posseggo ancora il vecchio XFconfig-4 della precedente installazione configurato a modino.

 

Vedi tu che fare. Se metti xorg poi tenere tranquillamente il tuo XF86Config-4 basta che lo rinomini xorg.conf .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok vi propongo questo post per chi volesse sapere se ci sono problemi con xorg.

----------

## randomaze

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> Non cambia nulla ... continua a darmi questa serie di dipendenze che non riesco a capire.
> 
> 

 

Mah, potrei pensare che essendo xorg ancora giovane (anche come ebuild) richieda qualcosa che viene instalalto insieme ad xfree. ma il "qualcosa" richiede xfree per essere installato....

ma sono solo supposizioni.

----------

## primero.gentoo

A giudicare da vari post Xorg dovrebbe essere indipendente da Xfree anzi ... dovrebbero essere incompatibili.

La guida indicata da Fedeliallalinea indica come passo necessario 

"emerge -C Xfree"

Ed in piu' il pacchetto Xfree , se installato o injectato , da il Blocco a "emerge xorg".

Sto provando con il no-deps ... vediamo come va  :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Ho questo problema con i font:

```
Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local, removing from

list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1, removing from

list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID, removing from li

st!

Could not init font path element /usr/local/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/afms, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf, removing from list!

```

Ho provato a lanciare 

```
emerge corefonts
```

ho controllato se in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf ci fosse /usr/share/fonts e poi ho lanciato 

```
fc-cache -vf
```

ma niente..io usavo il font arial e adesso è sparito..

Se poi vado in Centro di Controllo-->Amministrazione di Sistema-->Installatore dei tipi di caratteri-->modalità amministratore

mi spunta questo messaggio di errore:

```
Il processo per il protocollo fonts è morto inaspettatamente.
```

----------

## zUgLiO

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma niente..io usavo il font arial e adesso è sparito..
> 
> 

 

ahem..mi ero dimenticato di riavviare X in kde,lo avevo riavviato da un'altra parte..cmq gli tutti altri messaggi di errore rimangono

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@zuglio per i font leggi qua e qua. Io non ho avuto il tempo di leggerlo attenatamente.

----------

## destes

 *Quote:*   

>  *primero.gentoo wrote:*   Dai il comando
> 
> ```
> # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv xorg-x11 --tree 
> ```
> ...

 

Stessa cosa per me. Sembra che xfree sia una dipendenza di x11-terms/xterm-184. Come te ho installato xorg con il --nodeps ed è andato a buon fine, ora resta solo di far sparire xfree e xterm da emerge -Dup world. Magari giocando con il packages.mask o installando xterm con --nodeps.

Ad ogni modo, giusto per aggiungere anche la mia testimonianza, il passaggio da xfree 4.3.0 a xorg è andato liscio. Rimane solo il problemino del tasto win non riconosciuto che già qualcun'altro ha segnalato.

[edit]

emerge -p xterm non mi chiede più xfree come dipendenza, cosa che mi era sembrato facesse prima (ma probabilmente era corretto visto che non avevo installato alcun X server...  :Smile: ).Last edited by destes on Fri Apr 09, 2004 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *destes wrote:*   

> Come te ho installato xorg con il --nodeps ed è andato a buon fine, ora resta solo di far sparire xfree e xterm da emerge -Dup world. Magari giocando con il packages.mask o installando xterm con --nodeps.

 

Ora che e' installato puoi iniettarlo con

```
# emerge --inject x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5
```

visto che diversi programmi hanno come dipendenza xfree.

----------

## destes

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora che e' installato puoi iniettarlo con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie fal. Eseguito con

 *Quote:*   

> fenice root # emerge --inject x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5
> 
> !!! BAD COUNTER in 'x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5'
> 
> >>> Injected x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5.

 

che pero, stando al post che hai linkato prima (e di cui avevo perso il passaggio relativo all'inject  :Embarassed: ) sembra essere innocuo. Bè, it's testing time...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> ahem..mi ero dimenticato di riavviare X in kde,lo avevo riavviato da un'altra parte..cmq gli tutti altri messaggi di errore rimangono

 

Qui la risposta.

----------

